# Environmental pH pens



## CartoonJustice (Feb 1, 2016)

I work in the environmental/geotechnical field and have access to properly calibrated pH pens.

http://www.turf-tec.com/PHEP5lit.html

Something similar to this. How accurate are they in salt?

On a side note I'm also buying a advanced pH base-station like this for work.

http://www.sperdirect.com/benchtop-ph-mv-meter-248-prd1.htm

Is it worth bringing water in or will the pH pen be enough?


----------

